# Moose Hillock Campground



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Gonna be in site 223 with friends and family in sites 224, 227 and 45. Site 45 will actually have a newbie Outbacker (hasn't registered here, just lurked) on the maiden voyage in a 25RSS after seeing my 25RSS at the same place last year.. Anyone else gonna be here??


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

russlg said:


> Gonna be in site 223 with friends and family in sites 224, 227 and 45. Site 45 will actually have a newbie Outbacker (hasn't registered here, just lurked) on the maiden voyage in a 25RSS after seeing my 25RSS at the same place last year.. Anyone else gonna be here??


 I am sure we'll be about that weekend. But not sure where. Moose Hillock is a good choice though!

Eric


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I had reservations there again for Memorial Day but have since cancelled them. Enjoy

John


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Was it because you found out I would be there?? j/k!!


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

How is Moose Hillock CG? I just called to inquire about a site for Mem Day. Let's see if they call me back. Are there any areas (sites)in this CG to stay away from?


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

If you like wooded, spacious sites and you have kids, this place is great. If you like to hike, you are surrounded by mountains with trails. It is a great place. Was the maiden voyage last year for my Outback...


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

We (DW, DS-8, DS-7) will be on site #22 for Mem Day Weekend.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Cool... just over the bridge from me... Can my wife and I get a tour of the 301bq (LOL!!)Hopefully there will be more Outbacks than last year... i saw only one other than me...


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

russlg said:


> Cool... just over the bridge from me... Can my wife and I get a tour of the 301bq (LOL!!)Hopefully there will be more Outbacks than last year... i saw only one other than me...


Maiden voyage of the 301 has been completed. We had alot of fun on Cape Cod this weekend. Now we are gearing-up for next weekend at Moose Hillock (site #22).


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Only a couple days now!!!


----------

